# 2017 Brand Reliability : Audi #4 overall, Q3 is the most reliable Audi Model



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Latest Consumer Reports overall reliability survey results by brand : Audi overall is #4, which was the same ranking as last year (2016)

Within the brand, the Q3 is the most reliable model, the A7 is the least.

#1 Toyota
Lexus
Kia
Audi
BMW
Subaru
Infinity
Buick
Honda
Hyundai
Nissan
Mazda
Porsche
Mercedes
Ford
VW
Chrysler
Chevrolet
Acura
Jeep
Tesla
Lincoln
Volvo
Dodge
Ram
GMC
#27 = Cadillac


----------



## rr1santos (Feb 10, 2017)

CC'ed said:


> Latest Consumer Reports overall reliability survey results by brand : Audi overall is #4, which was the same ranking as last year (2016)
> 
> Within the brand, the Q3 is the most reliable model, the Q7 is the least.
> 
> ...



guess that's good news lol. my gf just picked up a 2016 q3. been looking for parts to make it a tad faster LOL


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

It needs a Stage-1 Tune.....I like APR....


----------



## rmaccara (Aug 5, 2005)

CC'ed said:


> It needs a Stage-1 Tune.....I like APR....


Are you worried about TD1 type warranty issues after even a mild tune like that?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

rmaccara said:


> Are you worried about TD1 type warranty issues after even a mild tune like that?


I am not worried about TD1...I fix all my own cars.....even during the warrantee period (as long as its not crazy expensive). I have seen more damage to cars from dealership mechanics than what they originally went in for fixing.....

I don't think a Stage-1 tune is very risky for the powertrain...but I do change the oil every 3000 miles, and I let it fully warm-up before using a lot of throttle. Just don't drive the car like a 16 year old...it's not a drag racing machine....
I Stage-1 APR tuned my 2010 CC 2.0T (same engine as the Q3) when it had 400 miles on it...never had an issue I can relate to the tune. That car got totaled after 66,000 miles. My previous car, a 1999 Audi A4 1.8T had an APR stage-1 tune for over 100,000 miles....and last I heard was still going strong at 160,000 miles....


----------



## rmaccara (Aug 5, 2005)

I do very little wrenching these days, so any work will be done at a German car garage, or the dealership if I'm desperate.
I've had tunes on VW diesels and never any warranty issues, but have heard that Audi is much pickier with 'enthusiasts'.


----------



## rr1santos (Feb 10, 2017)

CC'ed said:


> I am not worried about TD1...I fix all my own cars.....even during the warrantee period (as long as its not crazy expensive). I have seen more damage to cars from dealership mechanics than what they originally went in for fixing.....
> 
> I don't think a Stage-1 tune is very risky for the powertrain...but I do change the oil every 3000 miles, and I let it fully warm-up before using a lot of throttle. Just don't drive the car like a 16 year old...it's not a drag racing machine....
> I Stage-1 APR tuned my 2010 CC 2.0T (same engine as the Q3) when it had 400 miles on it...never had an issue I can relate to the tune. That car got totaled after 66,000 miles. My previous car, a 1999 Audi A4 1.8T had an APR stage-1 tune for over 100,000 miles....and last I heard was still going strong at 160,000 miles....


any parts worth upgrading in this q3 outside of ecu tune?? i know its not a speed demon car but if there are parts worth upgrading imma do it to my GF's q3 LOL i had already planned on doing the maintenance work for the the q3 so not worried about td1 bs my 2016 golf r is GIAC tuned and stacked with JB4...it seems like APR offers the most power for the q3


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Upgrade the front and rear anti-roll bars to improve the handling.


----------

